# I�m gonna get lost!!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*I´m gonna get lost!!!!*

I´m leaving now to go and meet Sue my co mod!!!!! We´re meeting in Malaga at 2.30ish??? Its gonna take me a while just find Malaga, eventho its only 20 mins down the road cos I have no sense of direction!!! Then I´ve gotta find our designated meeting place, so this is gonna be fun!!!!!

Looking forward to it tho !!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m leaving now to go and meet Sue my co mod!!!!! We´re meeting in Malaga at 2.30ish??? Its gonna take me a while just find Malaga, eventho its only 20 mins down the road cos I have no sense of direction!!! Then I´ve gotta find our designated meeting place, so this is gonna be fun!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to it tho !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 OMG! youre leaving a bit early arent you !!! its only 12.30 .... drive safely, keep smiling and dont panic!!! I will be there just after 2.30 - maybe it will have to be a glass of wine rather than the coffee - but given you are driving back and I have to come back to my computer that may not be a good idea  maybe stick to strong coffee!

See you soon :car::car::car::car::car: xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme, would you not just love to be a fly on that wall?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme, would you not just love to be a fly on that wall?


 there will be no walls for flies to be on ..... we will be outside in the sunshine talking each other to death! what a cool way to spend a lunchtime eh ???!! we can talk about shopping and men as much as we want ..... with no distractions or snidey comments from the male species on here (who I have to say have no such qualms when a poster bring footy and cars in to the equation !!!)

Im sure you will receive feedback at a later time .... Im so looking forward to 2,30 ! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Have a good one (...if Jojo finds you!)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Have a good one (...if Jojo finds you!)


Thanks Steve ... Im sure we will do our best .... I have every confidence in Jo to find her way here .... she just needs to keep heading for the BIG SHOP! and all the girls can eventually find those!  x


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Enjoy, have a great day and don't forget to give us all an update!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Enjoy, have a great day and don't forget to give us all an update!


So much interest in a girlie lunchtime get together  .... its quite flattering to think our trivia will keep you enthralled later today lol :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

She's just called. She's lost. She wants to know whether Málaga is really a city or is it just an airport? LOL


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> She's just called. She's lost. She wants to know whether Málaga is really a city or is it just an airport? LOL


She is lost! she rang and my phone was on my desk so on silent! tried to call back but no answer! last sighting ... the Feria Ground !! Have got colleagues looking out for her just in case we have sighting and can rescue .... I also have mobile on "LOUD" now in case she calls back! its against the Law in here but this is an emergency after all!

agggggggggggh will update progress when I have it - all keep your fingers crossed she makes it in time - what a waste if we miss each other after so much prep !

Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Can't imagine why you did not agree to meet at Plaza Mayor. She knows that INTIMATELY!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Can't imagine why you did not agree to meet at Plaza Mayor. She knows that INTIMATELY!


Cos Plaza Mayor is miles from where I work and Im working today ,,,, so its my lunch break...

just spoken to her and my lovely colleague gave her directions whilst she was driving ..... will expect her to land shortly....not her fault before any men out there go on about women and directions! (although its true!) .... roadworks galore in Malaga city at the moment so you can pushed to drive where you dont really want to go!

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Cos Plaza Mayor is miles from where I work and Im working today ,,,, so its my lunch break...
> 
> just spoken to her and my lovely colleague gave her directions whilst she was driving ..... will expect her to land shortly....not her fault before any men out there go on about women and directions! (although its true!) .... roadworks galore in Malaga city at the moment so you can pushed to drive where you dont really want to go!
> 
> Sue


Still lost but getting closer all the time! maybe we should have early evening drinks instead ??

Just leaving my desk now to try and hijack Jo on the main road somewhere!

Wish me luck! Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

How can it take two houuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs? I could walk it in less!!! 

Enjoy, ladies


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> How can it take two houuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs? I could walk it in less!!!
> 
> Enjoy, ladies


OK Im back at my desk ... hot sticky and sweaty! eventually found Jo and we had a lovely time .... shame it wasnt longer but we will do it again now Jo has a better idea of where she´´s going.

I am sure Jo will report when she gets back! but it was a real pleasure meeting her and it was fab to meet another lady who talks as much as I do !!! .....

All that running around the streets of Malaga to locate her has taken its toll though! I need a lie down but have still got a few hours work to do yet!

Sue xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> OK Im back at my desk ... hot sticky and sweaty! Sue xx


Manners!!! Not on the first date! (...or at least send XTreme the X-video!) 

Glad you had such a good time. We should expect to see Jojo online in about 2 hours I guess!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

So I can ignore the headline in the Expat Ghetto Weekly saying "Missing Airhead in Malaga"?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Still not back online. "Lost in the Banderas Triangle" I fear. (Soon to be published in paperback by Penguin) 

BTW Did you hear that Antonio may well lose part of his land - another illegal build


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have no sense


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> So I can ignore the headline in the Expat Ghetto Weekly saying "Missing Airhead in Malaga"?


:gossip: Im going to her you said that! you just wait until she gets back ... she´ll be editing your posts left right and centre for such abuse!!

To be honest though she may have been illegally parked .... hope she didnt get towed away! no .......... she would have phoned I think  yes yes she would have phoned ..... Sue lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Me thinks she's gonna have to put TomTom on her xmas list


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m back!!! Forget all the trouble finding where I was going, the hard bit was finding where I´d parked my car!!!!! I asked two taxi drivers and a guardia, found it eventually tho and hod to pick kids up from their friends, go ñpick another kid up.... Anyway, I´ve finally landed.

Sue is absolutely lovely, just as she is on here, pleasant, chatty, funny and seems great fun!!!!! Must do it again sue, when we have more time LOL




Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad you are back safe and well and that you had fun. We were all worrying about you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Glad you are back safe and well and that you had fun. We were all worrying about you.


I was worried about me too when I couldnt find the damn car!!! But it was so nice to meet Sue, I wont dwell on my sense of direction!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was worried about me too when I couldnt find the damn car!!! But it was so nice to meet Sue, I wont dwell on my sense of direction!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hiya Jo!!!!! really glad to see you back I was getting worried ! Im leaving the office in 5 minutes so can relax now in the knowledge you are safe and well!

It was a lovely lunchtime for me too! and would definitely like to do it again!!!

Sue xxx


----------

